# Need help from experienced sleeping bag people



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I like how the military 3 piece sleeping system allows you to mix/match your setup but I don't have the coin for a mil surplus.

I currently own the following :

Coleman mummy -17C (bulky as heck http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...+Rim+Mummy+Sleeping+Bag,+3.5+lb.jsp?locale=en)

Outbound rectangular +7C ( http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...+Rectangular+Sleeping+Bag,+2+lb.jsp?locale=en )

Outbound mummy +7C ( http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...81P/Outbound+Mummy+Sleeping+Bag.jsp?locale=en )

Outbound rectangular liner ( http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...bound+Pongee+Sleeping+Bag+Liner.jsp?locale=en )

ObusForme mummy liner (can't find it on the website)

Broadstone fleece rectangular liner (heard it adds like 3C extra warmth. http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...stone+Fleece+Sleeping+Bag+Liner.jsp?locale=en )

I would like to know if I put the Outbound rec. with the Outbound mum. how low a temp can I go? Also what if I add the liner and the fleece? I'd like to know as I'm going for a greyman effect and don't want to carry stuff externally (ie. sleeping bag attached externally) if I can help it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Bumpski for some help. 

I'm looking for info if I took the Outbound rectangular with the fleece liner and put that inside the Outbound mummy how low a temp can I go? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't think you can get a specific range when you combine different bags, but it would be lower than the -17C. Put the most sealed bag on the outside and a smaller one inside. Maybe the Outbound mummy inside the Coleman mummy. You want to keep any bunching up to a minimum. Air pockets are your friend. Also depends on your tolerance to the cold.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/ddeal/Co...anada_2012_Warehouse_Sale_Camping-330514.html

I would check that out. that's where I got my sleeping bags. Coleman warehouse sale has some REALLY good deals if you get there early enough. and you should expect a line up.

I picked up 2, I believe they were 10 lb bags, or maybe 5 lb bag, for $15 each. It was the highest weight and rated to the coldest temperature they had available. have to say, they are super warm and comfy.

rechargable LED lantern for $25 which retails at Walmart for $80... All sorts of good deals.

And coolers... best prices you'll find around. but most of the large ones are sold out the first day, or by the second morning.

*Edit* They were 5 lbs. These are the ones I picked up for $15 each:

http://www.colemancanada.ca/Catalog...ping_Bags_(-12_to_4°C),2000010723.en.products


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh sweetness on the coleman sale but I just spent like $200 bucks yesterday. Petrol + wool sweater + bio weed killer (frigging $60 expensive!)+ lawn fert + canteen + new holster for the multitool/maglite.

Is that sale for EVERYTHING in the warehouse that Coleman ships to Canada or selectr items only?

A dual fuel petrol stove would rock for my road warrior gear.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

adrenaline said:


> http://www.pricenetwork.ca/ddeal/Co...anada_2012_Warehouse_Sale_Camping-330514.html
> 
> I would check that out. that's where I got my sleeping bags. Coleman warehouse sale has some REALLY good deals if you get there early enough. and you should expect a line up.
> 
> ...


You car camp or backpack camp? Now small does that pack down to?


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

Car. never was able to convince the other half to go back packing. Got her to go camping once and she got hooked. Have gone to the coleman sale the last 2 years and picked up all sorts of supplies. The rest from Costco, canadian tire etc...

the sale is selected items, but there is a large variety of coolers, stoves, sleeping bags, tons of lanterns and misc camping supplies, inflatable beds, and some water sports stuff. I think I can easily say we picked up about 30-40% of our stuff off those two sales.

the sleeping bags we picked up are fairly bulky, but pretty light. I've often thought about putting them in those space saver bags and squishing the air out by hand (won't have a vacuum when camping lol), to see if we can compress them further. Rough dimensions when wrapped would be 12" diameter by maybe 18" in length. not 100% on the dimensions, but that should roughly be it. Keep in mind these are 5lb bags. if you get something a little lighter it'll probably be smaller and even lighter. we looked at 3lb bags too for $10 (this was last year we thought about getting a second set for when it's not as cold)

http://www.colemancanada.ca/pdfs/en/product_WarehouseSale.pdf

that's a link for the coleman sale. Sadly they only toss on a few teasers.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmmm... might wanna try modding or adapting something like this to the sleeping bag compression idea. Might help pack stuff smaller.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I wished the sale PDF showed all the select items on sale.


----------

